# Stupid Diesel ?



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey guys, I just got a 04 duramax a few months ago and now that it is getting colder, I was wondering where I might find the plug so I can plug it in at night. If anyone can help I would apperciate it. I went to a dealership in my area and he said that it might be still zip tied up and out of the way???? Thanks for the help.

Ryan


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Look on the passenger side of the motor. Between second battery and the air filter, closer to the back of the wheel well if that makes sense. Its on a short cord.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

William B.;416508 said:


> Look on the passenger side of the motor. Between second battery and the air filter, closer to the back of the wheel well if that makes sense. Its on a short cord.


That's where it is, just stand on something and use a flash light.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

it's a fricking PITA
it's way underneath, get a small pair of cutters and then try adn thread it thru to get it to the grill.
it barely (if at all) fits.
I love my duramax, but the cord is ridiculous.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

frig that. if i wanted to plug something in i would buy a electric car. 
personally, i wouldnt plug it in. screw it.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

diesels' don't warm up just idling
it's real nice to plug it in, unplug it, start it, and within a few minutes have warm air blowing
at 10 below.
oh yes.
it's worth plugging it in.

does wonders for your engine lasting too.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

bribrius;416578 said:


> frig that. if i wanted to plug something in i would buy a electric car.
> personally, i wouldnt plug it in. screw it.


Wow, tell us how you really feel.


----------



## dmcenery (Nov 1, 2004)

Dan,

The cord and plug are located above the front wheel well passengers side near the frame. The d-max takes along time to warm up even when it's plugged in but it will start a whole lot easier.

Dan


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Detroitdan;416595 said:


> Wow, tell us how you really feel.


yeah. i tend to be a little blunt. never had one not start on me though. just run rather rough for the first twenty minutes or so which you can learn to ignore.. probably why hes looking for the cord. the guy who owned the truck before him never used it.


----------



## Jgrub75 (Feb 16, 2006)

It is tied up on the pass. side on the fender well. If you feed it out of the loom it is in it will reach the bumper.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

bribrius;416654 said:


> yeah. i tend to be a little blunt. never had one not start on me though. just run rather rough for the first twenty minutes or so which you can learn to ignore.. probably why hes looking for the cord. the guy who owned the truck before him never used it.


It's not about if it will start, it's about making the motor last. You don't see people with heavy machinery, just get in and work them, they let them warm up. If you plug your truck in, then you can leave in a few minutes as long as you don't rev it very high.

Maybe the guy before him kept it in a heated garage. I use to plug in my gasser, just so I would get heat quicker.


----------



## ondagawood (Sep 19, 2007)

Plug it in - definitely helps. Last year was my first winter with a Diesel - you can leave it plugged in overnight or put it on a timer. You_* can*_ notice a difference in starting it cold vs. warm (plugged in).

Yeah the cord is a bit short, :crying: but re-route it through the grill and it peaks out between the headlight and grill. Good luck xysport


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks guys, Its not that I am a pu$$y about the cold, its just I want the truck to last and also I want heat when I get in it in the morning. I hated that with my 6.0 i had.It never got warm until about 5 min down the road. Also the guy that owned it before me must have had it in his garage, and also must have never drove it either. It only had 19 thousand on it when I bought it and its a 04, I have only had it 4 months. Thanks again for the help, i will look for it today. Oh and also the last thing I would do is let is idle in my garage. I would smoke everybody out of the house, and the whole wall would be black. Heck, My sand bags the I keep underneath a storage rack are already getting black just from start up. I WOULD NEVER LET IT SIT IN THE GARAGE AND WARM UP!


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

HD trucks with towing/plowing packages have a massive cooling system. Downfall to that is there is a tremendous amount of coolant to heat up before you can get any heat. I plug mine in with a timer for about 3 hours prior to going out. I also had a remote starter installed to help with building heat. I'm just one of those people who hates to drive a vehicle with a cold engine. That's where oil leaks come from, not to mention most of your internal engine wear. Guys I used to work with always got in their new trucks, turned the key and before the key snapped back it was in drive with their foot to the floor. Made me cringe. One of them had their new Tundra back in the shop within 4 months for rear main seal and major trans gasket failure. 
Think about how thin that gasket shrinks to when it's real cold, and the metal around it is cold. Gasket needs a chance to warm back up before you put a load on the engine. Add to that some nice thick 15w40 that is not ready to flow yet. Actually, even in the summer you should warm an engine-80 degrees outside temp is still nowhere near operating temp for an engine.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Good tip detroitdan

And I found and routed the plug outside so I can plug it in at night. Thanks again for the help guys, I pry would have never found it otherwise.

Ryan


----------



## chev_4x4 (Dec 28, 2006)

I thought that I read somewhere in the manual that the heater needs to be pluged in for atleast 4 hrs. And on gm's I believe all it does is heat the coolant. Could be wrong though.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

on some of the gm's it needs to be plugged in for atleast 3hrs, and what it does is heat the coolent in the block there fore heating the engine aswell.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

bribrius;416578 said:


> frig that. if i wanted to plug something in i would buy a electric car.
> personally, i wouldnt plug it in. screw it.


 Coming from a guy that plows with a 1500 silverado thats some good advice.:salute:

Me
I would plug her in when the temps drop below 25deg F.

I have operated a lot of heavy equipment in the winter and it helps with starting and it is easer on the whole system if you keep her warm.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

SnoFarmer;417248 said:


> Coming from a guy that plows with a 1500 silverado thats some good advice.:salute:
> 
> Me
> I would plug her in when the temps drop below 25deg F.
> ...


i dont think my silverado is the issue its probably the fact that when i was in business before we leased all our trucks so we didnt care about them that much.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;416507 said:


> Hey guys, I just got a 04 duramax a few months ago and now that it is getting colder, I was wondering where I might find the plug so I can plug it in at night. If anyone can help I would apperciate it. I went to a dealership in my area and he said that it might be still zip tied up and out of the way???? Thanks for the help.
> 
> Ryan





bribrius;416578 said:


> frig that. if i wanted to plug something in i would buy a electric car.
> personally, i wouldnt plug it in. screw it.


So your advice is to tell him to "screw it"

The guy just got a new( to him) truck and you tell him screw it.
With friends like you who needs enemies?

Because in a previous life you leased a truck then abused it, so screw it?


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

SnoFarmer;417312 said:


> So your advice is to tell him to "screw it"
> 
> The guy just got a new( to him) truck and you tell him screw it.
> With friends like you who needs enemies?
> ...


previous life?

guess we were more concerned with the income statement than plugging the trucks in. trucks just served a purpose and as long as they served the purpose we didnt think much about them. we didnt have a system setup at the shop to plug them in and i didnt really care enough to think much about it. also a lot of places out on the road that there wasnt any place to plug a truck in. leave a truck somewhere for a few days with no way to plug it in. oh well. thats life. 
your right though. this is his personal vehicle and its obviously really important to him. just because i would choose to not worry about it doesnt mean i should tell him not to.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

One of the last things I would do is carry a extension cord with me and look for a place to plug it in. That would be stupid while out on a date. "well sweetie we can't have dinner hear because they wont let me plug my truck in." Thats dumb. I am only going to do it when it gets really cold and if I leave it outside at someones house when it is cold and I know I don't have to plow. The truck is in a garage but it isn't heated. Also I have to agree with snofarmer, I would not just say screw it. I take care of my truck like it is a child. This is going to be the last truck I buy for a while. 30 grand just doesn't grow on trees. I earned my truck because I work hard for my money and saved enough for a big down payment. I bought it because it was what i was looking for. I would never lease a vehical because your payments go to nothing if you give the truck back. Again Stupid, But to each his own i guess.

Ryan


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I will clarify a little.

I would get one of thoes outdoor timers
( I ues a couple of them for my trucks)
Set it to come on a couple of HRS before you need to use your truck.

Sure, maybe 25F is a little warm to plug in but why not make it easer on your engine?



yea, bribir it's better to have it knocking and rattling spewing black smoke and bogging while you drive it around and waiting for it to warm up.

Ever hear about pisten slap?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah I am gonna get one of those timers for it so it doesn't use so much electric. I tried it out the otherday just for the heck of it and what a difference it made. 

Ryan


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

SnoFarmer;417944 said:


> I will clarify a little.
> 
> I would get one of thoes outdoor timers
> ( I ues a couple of them for my trucks)
> ...


yeah. ive "heard it". noticed it doesnt seem to have the same power when its running like that either. lol


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;418327 said:


> Yeah I am gonna get one of those timers for it so it doesn't use so much electric. I tried it out the otherday just for the heck of it and what a difference it made.
> 
> Ryan


Those block heaters use a TON of electricity. Timer is a must, unless you own a power company.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

I have done the figuring on this before. I came down with the number 7 thats how many dollor it cost me to run my block heater for3hrs a night for an entire month.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Where can a person find a timer at?


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

I bought my timer from lowes. just a regular outside timer. comes on 4 hours before i have to start plowing..


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Going to get one tommorrow before it gets really cold.


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

I usually plug my truck in right after I shut it off, that way it just has to maintain the heat and not heat it all up again. I went to ACE and got a 3' HD extension cord and ran it to the slots on the bumper that way the plug is somewhat covered.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Just make sure that the cord & timer that you get are HD. You have to remember that that block heater pulls alot of juice. I recommend at least a 14 gauge cord, 12 is better.

These are the timers I use on my trucks.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Where did ya find those heavy duty ones? Went shopping the otherday for one and all I found were ones that were pretty cheap. I was like yeah i don't think so. Don't a fire here.

Ryan


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

If you can wait a couple of weeks untill christmas stuff comes out at the stores, you will have a huge selection to choose from. 

In respose to where I got mine, I got mine at Farm & Fleet.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

also get a heavy duty extension cord, the shorter the better.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Philbilly2;420480 said:


> If you can wait a couple of weeks untill christmas stuff comes out at the stores, you will have a huge selection to choose from.
> 
> In respose to where I got mine, I got mine at Farm & Fleet.


That's the best idea.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey Bribrius: I must admit, you've been extremely good natured in the attacks you've been taking. Bravo.

I see what Bribrius is saying: his trucks were tools used to make his business money. Everyone looks at them differently. Obviously he didn't lose money on his truck investment, even handling them the way he did.

There's nothing wrong with that. I personally wouldn't mind plugging in a truck if it's going to help make it last a few years more or reduce wear and tear on it.

But either way, I see where Bribrius is coming from.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Just bought one today. I seen some of the stuff the stores had out for there christmas lights already and they were seemed cheap. Went with a old school version of them, this is what I got.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Just bought one today. I seen some of the stuff the stores had out for there christmas lights already and they were seemed cheap. Went with a old school version of them, this is what I got. It said it is the heavy duty version right on the unit itself.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Does it have some kind of cover to keep it dry? Mine looks like that only has a tight cover that snaps down over it to protect it from the weather.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

No, but it shouldn't matter as my truck and plow are kept inside a non heated garage.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

SnoFarmer;417944 said:


> I will clarify a little.
> 
> I would get one of thoes outdoor timers
> ( I ues a couple of them for my trucks)
> ...


Is there anything wrong with plugging it in when it is a little warmer? Like 38-30??


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Quality SR;427421 said:


> Is there anything wrong with plugging it in when it is a little warmer? Like 38-30??


It won't hurt anything except your wallet. Put a timer on it, 2 or 3 hours is plenty.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

JD Dave;427428 said:


> It won't hurt anything except your wallet. Put a timer on it, 2 or 3 hours is plenty.


I know what you mean. I have been plugging it in around 11 p.m then i leave for work at 4 am. I am picking up a timer tomorrow.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;420887 said:


> No, but it shouldn't matter as my truck and plow are kept inside a non heated garage.


OK, gotcha, hadnt thought of that


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Quality SR;427421 said:


> Is there anything wrong with plugging it in when it is a little warmer? Like 38-30??


Not if you consider engine operating temp is in the 190 degree range. 38 is a lot closer to bitter cold than it is to operating temp. I try to let mine warm up a few minutes before driving it no matter what the temp outside is.


----------

